# Engine swap questions



## MackDad (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi everyone...I'm sure this has been answered before, and I'm sorry if you guys are tired of these types of questions, but I searched the forum and couldn't find a specific answer as to what information and possible suggestions and/or alternatives I need.

Ok, to begin with, I am posting this for a lazy freind of mine who has a 1995 Nissan 200SX SE-R 5MT. I am a Honda H22A VTEC man, but I am pretty familiar with alot of Nissan terms and technology as alot of my buddies own them. (240's mostly) I am also very mechanically inclined when it comes to automobiles.

The car has 225,000 miles on it, and the transmission has finally lost it's 5th gear completely and also the A/C compressor has locked up....So, instead of spending over $1200 to get all this fixed, (and possibly have another failure after that) we have decided it would be best to just go ahead and swap a new engine in the car and at the same time upgrade to a turbo, or possibly one of the Variable valve and lift timing engines. (I need someone to keep up with me  )

The only problem is, the transmission and clutch engagement setup is a cable type. The turbo engine is supposedly a hydraulic setup (according to him). 

Now here is my first couple of questions:

How much of a task is it to convert the car over to a hydraulic apparatus? Is there any cutting/fabrication involved in installing the clutch master cylinder and new clutch pedal mechanism (if required)to the firewall and whatnot? How about the hardlines? What car would I need to rob at the junkyard to obtain all the neccessary parts for the hydraulic clutch? A G20?
If it is a chore, then would it be recommended to buy another cable transmission and just bolt it up to the turbo/NA engine? I know a stronger aftermarket pressure plate and clutch would be a necessity, but are they available?

Now for some more questions concerning the ECM wiring AND the accessory compatability:

What extra wires and ECM pins are needed for the two engines?

I would think a knock sensor wire would need to be added and possibly the extension of the MAF/MAP? sensor wire, and of course the VVT-L electronics for the NA engine. Anything else? 

Does the turbo or VVT-L engine use different fuel injectors than the SR20DE? Low/high impedance; peak and hold/saturated? Of course a larger fuel pump would be installed.

Anything regarding distributor wiring? I don't know if the VVT-L engine uses coil on plug or not?

Also, does the A/C compressor have the same fittings as the B14 high and low pressure lines?

Power steering pump fittings the same? Alternator?

Also, will a sidemount intercooler from a Silvia work and fit on the SER? I really don't want to cut a big hole in his hood for the top mount to breathe.

Will I need to upgrade the CV halfshafts to handle the additional horsepower and torque of either of the engines? 


Perhaps these is a write up article somewhere on how to perform this engine swap that would tell me everything I just asked?

Anyways, thank you very much for taking the time to look at this and I know how frustrating repeating questions can be, but like I said, I haven't found anything that answers my questions specificall, nor any suggestions or alternatives.

Thanks again,
Mack


----------



## slowsentra1 (Dec 20, 2004)

i thingk i might be wrong but all se-r's are cable. Also if u are doing a sr20det swap u still need a se-r cable trans because the sr20dets are awd trans. As far as vvl motors go im not sure what trans they come with, but i think the n1 trans is still cable. I think only honda and other makes of nissans have the hydralic trans se-rs and sentras are cable.

As far as injectors the turbo motor has 370 the vvl im not sure of. U will need upgarded fuel pump and u will need a reprogrammed ecu from jim wolf technology. The axles will hold up no need to change them.U can also get beeter preassure plates and discs.

Also try searching, i know alot of the answers u seek are on these boards and try sr20forums.com i know they diffenately have the answers.

hope this helps
mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Tranny just use another 5 speed cable type. 

IC from a BB motor can be front mounted with custom piping. 

Motor swap is straight forward and is very well documented on SR20forum.com 

Injectors on the BB motor are the same type and impedence, just greater flow. 

Very common, please search others previous setups for answers to the majority of your questions.


----------



## MackDad (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the input guys....He has decided to go with the SR16VE. With all this scare about 3rd gear being weak on the DET's, the SR16 looks like it is the most economical route and will create less headaches. plus I think it is a badass little engine. He has always loved my H22A with the VTEC, the 8,000RPM redline, and the close gear ratio's, so this is the perfect choice for him..

You all have anything you would like to throw in about the SR16VE and the procedure of the swap?

I would like to get a wiring schematic and would aslo like to know just what wires need to be added/lengthened etc...


Also, his car is a 96. Is it true that Nissan didn't switch to OBD2 in 96 like everyone else did? The SR16 is an OBD2 engine so a conversion harness looks emminent...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would just consider spending some time researching on www.sr20forum.com they have extensive amounts of info on the VE swaps as they have a VE section.. read over that and go on www.nissanperformancemag.com as they did a VE swap too.


----------

